# 6R15 vs ETA 2824



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

So i've recently just decided what watch to get for my 21st (Seiko Sarb 065, the watch looks awesome!!!) so after looking at everything and noticing it had a 6R15 which from what I have read on the tin'terweb is regarded as a pretty good movement from Seiko. One point that was made on a page was that it was better than a 2824 but then I started too look further into this statement. The ETA has a higher beat rate but does this regard the movement as being more accurate even if the hand is just sweeping smoother???

Just out of interest has anyone had any experience of both the movements and do they have any views on which is the better movement?

Ta very much for reading and ill look forward to reading your responses!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't know about the Seiko movement, other than there will be nothing wrong with it, but the Tissot Powermatic ETA has a lower beat rate than the 2824 but in my experience is more accurate. The bit I don't like about the lower beat rate is a lees smooth sweep.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

There will be many "arguments" around as to which is the better. Personally I wouldn't let it bother you too much. Go for the watch you really want and like. I've never had a mechanical Seiko serviced, because by the time they need it, (in my case 30+ years ) I've had my money's worth. From experience ETA 2824's do need a service now and again. My O & W M65 has been serviced twice in 11 years because it has required attention, otherwise it would have been left as per the Seiko. :thumbsup:


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had many eta 2824 and 6r15 movements and I've found that they are very similar. I don't believe one to be better than another. My experience has been the 2824 was slightly more accurate, however the 6r15 was a little more robust.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Both are excellent movements and very good timekeepers.

The 2824-2 has been around for a very long time I have a nimber of Watches with this movement and never had serious issues apart from one but as the Watch was a good few years old only to be expected and a service corrected all the issues with it.

Almost all Watch repairers will repair a 2824-2 but not all will look at a Seiko at least not in my experience.

You have nothing to fear enjoy your Sarb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Seiko movements are on par with ETA, or beat them if you want a movement that runs for decades without requiring ("requiring") service. I've got a pre-owned O&W with an ETA movement that stopped, no idea what kind of life the watch had before it met me.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

As above. The 2824 has had a few versions over it's long life and features in lots of different makers offerings either in original or modified form. The Seiko movement is newer but no less quality and either will give long reliable life.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Higher beat rate equates to better accuracy tolerances out of the box. And as a one to one comparison most will outperform the lower beat Seiko.

However most will tell you that the 6R15 can easily be regulated to preform just as well. I find people convince themselves if such things out of a need to justify their purchase it from the typical underdog mentality. Doesn't mean it's bad it necessarily untrue. Just an observation.

Still a very worthy movement! But my money would go to the higher beat rate every time.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## irons (Nov 16, 2016)

There are different grades of ETA movements, from basic to COSC certified. Cheaper brands will use a low grade ETA, brands like Tudor use the highest level ETA. A high level ETA will be better than the Seiko I would think. I have a Tudor and it runs at +1 second per day. I have a Hamilton with a lower grade ETA and it runs at +6 per day.

I've seen Seikos that run at +20 new out the box. But as with all mechanicals much is down to a bit of luck.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the responses everybody! I think @WRENCH summed it up the best! Get what I like! And I shall. I can get a watch in the future that has an ETA 2824 movement in it. I guess that's what makes a collection, having variation in designs and movements!


----------

